# Snow For Boston Tonight!



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

Sorry, just trying to stay sharp! wesport


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

lawn king said:


> Sorry, just trying to stay sharp! wesport


Oh I get it, ..............................thats supposed to be humor! :salute:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

It was so hazy today and yesterday that at times it looked like it was snowing.:angry:


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I better set my clock tonight just to make sure.You never can trust those weatherpeople anyway !


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

*contracting now!*

After many years of plowing for others, we are returning to primary contracting for snow services 2006.


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

With all the haze and humidity around, a little snow would feel great!


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Damn it SCOTT!!! I just took the sub frame off the tractor for the snow blower. I guess I got to put it back on.


----------



## Midwest BuildIt Inc (Nov 14, 2004)

With the heat index's above the 100's. a little snow would hit the spot and feel great..lol.


----------



## lawn king (Nov 21, 2004)

itsgottobegreen said:


> Damn it SCOTT!!! I just took the sub frame off the tractor for the snow blower. I guess I got to put it back on.


Hello will. Are you ready to haul a$$ back up here? I have a landpride package up here with your name on it. Landscape rake & rotary cutter performance matched for your bota. I sent you a pm @ lawnsite. Scott


----------



## DBL (Aug 27, 2005)

forget snow its been 90+ all week heat index in 100's


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

It was 55 last night coming home from NH. 20 degree less and it could have snowed!


----------



## JDsnowremoval (Nov 9, 2005)

First Time Out said:


> It was 55 last night coming home from NH. 20 degree less and it could have snowed!


lol......


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

Lol...

Got down to 62 or so last night in my back yard...30 more degrees and it could of snowed!

Thats ok, by the end of the week...Lows in the low 50's... wesport


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

That's nothing last night if the temp went down 40 degrees and we had a low pressure front over us and got a Alberta clipper over lake Erie we would of had 6 ft. of snow.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Man have these last few nights been cold. It has already got me thinking about this winter!


----------



## Big Dog D (Oct 1, 2005)

First Time Out said:


> Man have these last few nights been cold. It has already got me thinking about this winter!


It's all just a tease. We are still 4 months out from any real shot of $makin weather! :crying: :crying: :crying:


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

I know, but maybe it'll be a cold winter?!?


----------

